# James Woods: 'I Don't Expect to Work Again' in Hollywood



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*James Woods: 'I Don't Expect to Work Again' in Hollywood*

1:28 PM PDT 10/9/2013 by Paul Bond

Comments (1897)









Getty Images
James Woods
*The actor has been critical of Democrats and the president and presumes his political opinions will cost him jobs.*

After repeatedly criticizing President *Barack Obama*, actor *James Woods* suggested in a tweet late Tuesday that his politics may cost him work in Hollywood.
our editor recommends

James Woods Joins Showtime's 'Ray Donovan'


Woods has been critical of Obama before but in the past few days seems particularly incensed at the president's handling of the partial government shutdown. He tweeted, for example: "This President is a true abomination. To have barricaded the WW2 vets, but allow illegal aliens privilege..." The tweet linked to a _USA Today_ article.
*PHOTOS: March on Washington at 50: Obama, Oprah, Foxx, Honor Martin Luther King Jr. *
On other occasions, Woods retweeted photos, articles and more about the shutdown, the attack on the American embassy in Benghazi, Libya, problems with Obamacare and the growing national debt. When linking to a _New York Times_ story about a plan to allow noncitizens to monitor polling places in California, he joked that "dead democrats can vote multilingually now."
Last night a follower -- apparently noting the discrepancy between Hollywood's famously progressive politics and the actor's hostility toward the president -- tweeted to Woods: "dude, aren't u worried about...u know...ever working again??"

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/james-woods-i-dont-expect-646351


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

It's to bad there aren't more actors like him in hollywood.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

He is my new hero


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

James Woods....awesome.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> James Woods....awesome.


Are you referring to....
http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2010/05/11/the-7-biggest-wankers-in-hollywood/


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

They used to blacklist actors for being communist. Now they blacklist them for not being communist.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I'm a James Woods Regional High School alum.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Are you referring to....
> http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2010/05/11/the-7-biggest-wankers-in-hollywood/


TMI Scrib


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bloodhound said:


> I'm a James Woods Regional High School alum.


In Quahog, right?


----------

